#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Werknemers gezocht DRINGEND

## Malik187

Voor onze firma zoeken wij dringend : 

- Projectmanagers
- Facility Assistants
- Receptioniste's
- Finanncieel adviseurs
- Boekhouders/Boekhoudsters
- Administratief bediende's

Enzovoort..

Plaats tewerkstelling : Antwerpen. (BE)
Hoofdzetel : Dendermonde (BE )

Er dient gewerkt te worden uit onze verschillende divisies te Antwerpen, Dendermonde, Brussel. Maar ook uit Nederland (Tilburg, Rotterdam, Eindhoven, Utrecht, Den Bosch)

Wij bieden een aantrekkelijk loonpakket. Extralegale voordelen. Groepsverzekering & hospitalisatieverzekering. Een stabiel bedrijf & doorgroeimogelijkheden. Voor sommige functies voorzien wij een firma-wagen, laptop & gsm.

Meer info nodig? Mail me met een korte beschrijving.

Met vriendelijke groeten,

----------


## Darih

Beste Malik, 

Ik wil graag werken. Mijn voorkeur gaat naar Administratief medewerkster of boekhoudster, maar ook Facility Assistants en of Receptioniste. Indien je over een e-mail beschikt gaarne deze vermelden zodat ik, al ik zo vriendelijk mag zijn te tutoueren, je mijn curriculum vitae kan mailen.

In afwachting hiervan.

Met vriendelijke groet,

----------


## bnija nadoria

Hoi Malik,

Als het goed is ben jij dringend op zoek naar mensen die willen werken en heel toevallig zoek ik dringend werk.

Ik zoek dan voornamelijk werk als receptioniste of adm.medewerkster.

Hoop dat je nog zoekende bent.

Groetjes Fatima

----------


## zinnoo

salam 
im op zoek naar een werk-en im zo genteresseerd zijn over je offre dus je zou contact met mij opnemen op 0685815848 of via e-mail [email protected]

----------


## Tasty Cakes

> Voor onze firma zoeken wij dringend : 
> 
> - Projectmanagers
> - Facility Assistants
> - Receptioniste's
> - Finanncieel adviseurs
> - Boekhouders/Boekhoudsters
> - Administratief bediende's
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Ik ben geinteresseerd!
Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar administratief mdw en dan voor de plaats eindhoven.
Kan ik wat meer info krijgen aub?

----------


## Abbelbal

Beste,

Graag zou ik wat meer info. willen ontvangen kom zelf uit Utrecht.

----------


## Lieve-Meid

Ben je nog steeds op zoek naar medewerkers?

----------


## Hakan1985

Ben je nog opzoek?

----------


## Palestijntje073

Salam allaykom 

Ik zag dat u opzoek was naar nieuwe mensen.. Ik geef me op.. En hoop dat ik iets hoor?


W salam

----------


## hmed007

oplichters

----------

